# Novel premise feedback.



## Zaedrin (Apr 19, 2016)

So I'm making a full-blown furry novel that I have very high hopes for, but the rough draft is almost done and I need some bugs to iron out, as well as some feedback from fellow furs. Starting with the premise.

So here's the premise:

It is the fifth millennium. 

Founded by a race of transhuman anthropomorphs escaping the wrath of a genocidal alien race following a devastating interstellar war, the Kemono Union has carved its own little niche of empire out of an enigmatic section of space known as the Sargasso Sector. Things ran (relatively) smoothly for the next 250 years until a phase of rapid expansionism led to encountering the enemy they fled from: an empire of amoral, cyclopian biomechanical monstrosities referred to as the "Dajjal." Thinking themselves invincible, the Kemono Union charged into war against the Dajjal and ended up getting militarily, economically and socially curbstomped.

The Union took advantage of the weird fact that the Dajjal refused to go past a string of star systems that separated them from their quarry and tried to rebuild themselves while dealing with shattered morale and rebellious colonies. Attempts to curb the growing trend of wanton hedonism born from the specter of total destruction that the Dajjal represented, several KU planets enacted repressive laws regarding the pleasure industry, which only exacerbated the issue to an absurd degree. Like countless Old Earth nations before it - The Roman Empire, America, United Korea and the Pan-Pacific Coalition - the Kemono Union appeared to be doomed by its own hubris.

But then came a white star of hope. Out of nowhere, a nascent yet powerful corporation known as the Omega Group appears and makes a deal with the Kemono Union: give us political power and we'll clean things up for you. Sandwiched between three powerful empires and a thousand would-be aspiring empires looking for weakness, the KU agreed. Within a single decade, Omega spread out and rebuilt almost all that had been lost to the war. But in exchange, they instituted a "societal reform" that created a brutally oppressive regime wherever the corporation had the upper hand in politics.

After three years of failed peaceful protest, a group of revolutionaries and patriots called the Reclaimers, set out to reunite their far-flung brethren to fight against the menace of Omega, carrying their flag of liberation across the strangest of planets and societies.

But the Kemono Union and the worlds it claims to own have deep histories...and more than a few skeletons in the closet. And fighting the power also means fighting yourself, your friends and your future.

Thoughts?


----------

